# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [30/11/2019] Gsm Shield MTK setup v1.2 is out

## mohamed73

*Added  Lenovo   K9  - FRP/Factory reset (flash and meta mode)/Backup & Restore nvram  (flash and meta mode)/Repair IMEI/Write Firmware/Read info etc...K5S  - FRP/Factory reset (flash and meta mode)/Backup & Restore nvram  (flash and meta mode)/Repair IMEI/Write Firmware/Read info etc...  Itel   A15  - FRP/Factory reset (flash and meta mode)/Backup & Restore nvram  (flash and meta mode)/Repair IMEI/Write Firmware/Read info etc...A45  - FRP/Factory reset (flash and meta mode)/Backup & Restore nvram  (flash and meta mode)/Repair IMEI/Write Firmware/Read info etc...    Panasonic  
P101 - FRP/Factory reset (flash and meta mode)/Backup & Restore  nvram (flash and meta mode)/Repair IMEI/Write Firmware/Read info etc...   Alcatel - Added per user Request  OT-5059Y - Direct network unlock in flash mode/New & old security supportedU5A PLUS 4G - Direct network unlock in flash mode/New & old security supportedOT-5059D - Direct network unlock in flash mode/New & old security supportedOT-5059A - Direct network unlock in flash mode/New & old security supportedOT-5059J - Direct network unlock in flash mode/New & old security supportedOT-5059T - Direct network unlock in flash mode/New & old security supportedOT-5059I - Direct network unlock in flash mode/New & old security supportedA502DL - Direct network unlock in flash mode/New & old security supportedA503DL - Direct network unlock in flash mode/New & old security supportedOT-V527 - Direct network unlock in flash mode/New & old security supportedOT-V528 - Direct network unlock in flash mode/New & old security supported   Huawei - Test Point Added per user Request  AMN-L21 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.AMN-L22 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.AMN-L23 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.AMN-L29 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.AMN-LX9 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.JAT-L21 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.JAT-L23 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.JAT-L29 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.JAT-L41 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.JAT-LX1 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.JAT-LX3 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.JAT-TL00 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.JAT-TL20 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.MRD-AL00 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.MRD-L11 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.MRD-L22 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.MRD-L23 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.MRD-LX1 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.MRD-LX2 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.MRD-LX3 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point.MRD-TL00 - boot info/Reset frp & wipe phone via test point. 
Testpoint images can be opened from settings tab.   Download Here user Control Panel: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

